# Orange dust in Attic



## 6521zzzz (Aug 20, 2012)

What could cause a sporadic light orange dust in raw attic? Raw A-Frame roof with no insulation and properly vented (roof vent and soffit vent).


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Any photos?

DM


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

6521zzzz said:


> What could cause a sporadic light orange dust in raw attic? Raw A-Frame roof with no insulation and properly vented (roof vent and soffit vent).


is this dust settled or airborne? provide a photo if you can


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Do a key word search on "Orange mold pictures" and see if you see something that looks like yours.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Do a key word search on "Orange mold pictures" and see if you see something that looks like yours.


never heard of that:


----------

